# Project 33



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i have this 33g tank and stand that i picked up about 3 months ago, tank was in dire straits and the stand was not all that appealing to the eye9sorry i didn't take any before pics of the stand) But i have to say that it is 1/4" metal squre tube so it is strong, Yesterday i figured it was time to redo the stand, so i went and bought some materials and went for the Knotty pine look for a outter skin on the stand.
It still needs a door that should be fabricated within the next few days but this is what i did Saturday and Today(sunday) hope you all like it, if not well pls shoot me your comments anyways i'd love to hear them considering this is my first time doing this to a tank stand. oh yeah for the tank I'm going to reskin the Black plastic trim with maybe an Oak or Maple Skin trim, plus I'm thinking of fabricating a full top with the lites built in and instead of a flip top lid i was thinking of roll top??? not sure yet..
Lemme know what you think.. check out the pic's..

Rob.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i think it looks really nice soo far! =) good job!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

what are you thinking about putting in it??


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Not sure I'd like to do Discus, but i think my wife wants me to sell it..

So not sure..


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah...heheheh flip it and get a bigger tank!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Update, well today i get this call from a women in the Guildford area she is selling her 33g with stand,gravel,Fluvol filter, canopy and light and 5 fish, so i reply to her and say yup i'll come and look at it.

I get out there and she has these 5 fish in a bucket from last nite because the person that was supposed to buy it didn't show up and these fish have been in this bucket for almost 24hrs now, I look at the tank a little dirty i figure with some cleaning this would look great on my new stand that i just built. 1st 2 pic's that was after several hr's of scrubbing and more scrubbing.

the fish that came with it are in this bucket and i'm thinking there not going to make it much longer I don't want to put them into my established community tank(not sure if these guy's are dieased or not) so I get the water in and i use some of my media from my community hopefully that speeds up the cycle process.
Anyway's the fish are a silver dollar, golden gourami, Good sized Pleco not sure what type and 2 other fish hopefully someone can ID them for me so here's the next set of pic's. 

Also i'm unaware of what type of fixture i have so I repost (i've done two many pic's so far..)

Cheers.
Ohh and by the way I picked up the tank stand and all the rest of the stuff for $50..


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's the fixture. i guess there's no on off switch does anyone know of this type of fixture


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Its Hagen's T5 glo fixture, they come in single and double bulb setups.Theres no on/off switch,but should have come with a timer where the chord gets plugged into.Nice fixture and built well.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

hey thanks luke, unfortunatly i didn't get the timer??
Guess i need one.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Slopster said:


> Not sure I'd like to do Discus, but i think my wife wants me to sell it..
> 
> So not sure..


pretty sure a 33 is kind of small for discus


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice looking fish. With that light, make sure you have it well planted or you will have algae problem.

Could be a bit small for discus but with proper planning I don't think it is impossible.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I just did the measurements it's a 35g(wow an extra 2 g).
Probably not sure i was talking with a guy(can't remeber his name) he breeds Discus out of Maple ridge he was saying that they would be fine in 30+, I agree they do better in larger tanks, but not sure what to do with it yet.

Maybe another Cichlid tank, that be 3dunno yet..

Rob..


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the same light fixture as you and i've had to raise mine by a few inches to try and combat the amount of algae i was getting... be prepared


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

What did you use to mount it higher? might have to fabricate some sort of a mounting bracket??

Plus with this type of fixture, should it be heavly planted?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The breeder is Rick from Maple Ridge. Very helpful and friendly !

You will find a couple pieces at the top that you can flip out. Hang them from your ceiling


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup thats the guy.

and yes i was wondering what the two sliding pieces of plastic were??

hahaha i'm such a noobie at this..


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Update.

It looks as though my Kribs have been having fun it looks as though the female may be ready to drop some eggs,They have made a nice little area behind the pot the female has been busy moving all the gravel out of there and piling it up around the pot, not sure when they do what they gotta do but hopefully if all turns out good I can get some more pic's up.

Also what type of Pleco is this??

Cheers
Rob..


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

just a common / sailfin as far as i can tell


----------

